

Boston's BzzAgent Acquired by Tesco’s dunnhumby for $60M - kmccarth
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/05/23/bzzagent-acquired-by-tesco%E2%80%99s-dunnhumby-for-60m-to-%E2%80%98connect-the-dots-between-social-media-shopper-marketing%E2%80%99/

======
sliggity
Great sign for Boston's startup scene. Congrats to the folks over at BzzAgent.

